# Random Question



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Has anyone here ever seen a psychic or had a psychic reading done?

There is a reason I ask this....

Last summer, when H & I were having problems, I asked a psychic if our M could be saved.

This is what he told me:

That he could see that the majority of the problems were in my head (true) and that he really does love me. He saw that we would be apart for a while, but then would be back together because we are soul mates.

Now obviously I took this reading with a grain of salt, because I'm not foolish enough to go by this, but I won't lie it is in the back of my mind.

Thoughts????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yourbabygirl (May 28, 2011)

DG, even though I wouldn't really trust everything the psychic says, I believe that there are inexplicable energy forms in this world that really enables some 'gifted' people to see a glimpse of what lies ahead.. 

Sometimes I am also tempted to go to a psychic just to have an idea if ever H can really come back (because he is currently on the NEVER press release but has said that 2-3 times before) or if this is really it..

But I'm still trying to do it on my own - meditate, clear my head, total blank space for at least half and hour (if you are religious, you can talk to God), and get a resolutin. Ok, even if the resolution I get is wrong, at least I managed to calm myself down, so it's a win-win situation.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I have been reading Tarot cards for the past 30 years so I don't like to poo poo on this stuff, but I do it for fun and don't even pretend I have special powers other than memorizing a ton of Tarot card meanings.

My friend roped me into seeing a pricey psychic who has a pretty good reputation. Appointments are book well in advance. What a waste of money. It was so obviously a cold reading that I was totally insulted. If I had money to burn I'd go in there with a different persona.

I swear I totally wanted to believe!


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, I don't know what to believe. This psychic is also very well known and people flock to him all the time and there are people who swear by him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone else have a story to share???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yourbabygirl (May 28, 2011)

I am also tempted to go to one: 

but I only have 1 question basically - Will my husband ever come back and if yes, when, how??

But what if the psychic says no, then I don't think it will give me peace of mind, maybe I'll assume this psychic is a hoax. But if yes, then I will be so anxious with that that I might ruin the entire order of the universe.. 

So, I don't know - going to a psychic seems like a lose-lose situation.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Some of you may want to read _Ask Your Guides_ by Sonia Choquette. It really helped me understand things of this nature in my own life. I'll leave it at that.


----------

